# If Uber was my girlfriend...



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I could get a restraining order based on the amount of harassing text messages.

Lets go through the list, in just the past two days:
Today
2:26PM
10:12AM
5:34AM (yes, 5 ****ing thirty four in the mother ****ing morning)

Yesterday
8:34PM
4:48PM
3:31PM
8:20AM
6:57AM
6:05AM
5:22AM


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't have a girlfriend but I'd sure like my wife to pay me 20 cents a minute for waiting and minimum $5 trip charge.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I could get a restraining order based on the amount of harassing text messages.
> 
> Lets go through the list, in just the past two days:
> Today
> ...


If Uber were my girlfriend...I would be mad because she keeps using the strap-on on me!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't have a girlfriend but I'd sure like my wife to pay me 20 cents a minute for waiting and minimum $5 trip charge.


Meh, then you'd be expected to open the door and offer her charging cables etc etc etc


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh yah....and cold water and mints. Plus I'd have to worry about her rating me. Not a pleasant thought.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> If Uber were my girlfriend...I would be mad because she keeps using the strap-on on me!


At least she would be paying you unlike now when she is doing it for free.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Oh yah....and cold water and mints. Plus I'd have to worry about her rating me. Not a pleasant thought.


4.7 or she "deactivates" you. Scary. Remember Lorena Bobbitt?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> 4.7 or she "deactivates" you. Scary. Remember Lorena Bobbitt?


Please.... I shudder every time I hear the name "Bobbitt".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Please.... I shudder every time I hear the name "Bobbitt".


The guy ended up becoming a porn star after being reunited with his pecker. Now _that's_ business ingenuity.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Porn star was my other choice if I didn't go with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder who blows more ... Uber or a Porn Star?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

text "stop" back to the Uber number that is sending you texts, they will stop.

worked for me.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> text "stop" back to the Uber number that is sending you texts, they will stop.
> 
> worked for me.


After the last bunch of midnight and 2am texts, I sent a very strongly worded email to Uber...

I have since opted out


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> If Uber were my girlfriend...I would be mad because she keeps using the strap-on on me!


And no KY


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

If uber was my GF I would pound it in her butt til she cried and bled.

I really hate these guys.

Yes that is directed to you Travis. Don't drop the soap in my town.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> If uber was my GF I would pound it in her butt til she cried and bled.
> I really hate these guys.


Obviously you have some anger issues.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Obviously you have some anger issues.


I'd love to release the anger on our great leader


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I texted back "dude .... he's just not that into you."


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I have blocked the uber number about 10 times. They keep texting me from a different number. Has anyone else experienced this? Do you have any solutions?

it seems like if the first message doesn't go through, they simply use another phone number to text you.


----------

